# New Wally with my King VQ4500 installed on my motorhome



## cmalberto (Jun 15, 2007)

Can't seem to find a home for this post...trying here...please move if incorrect.

Per subject line - I have a new Wally with my King VQ4500 installed on my motorhome. I love the Wally receiver but it is always a pain whenever I change to a channel that causes the Sat to have to move from any Sat -> 110 to 119 to 129 or any other combination. The Sat change seem quick but maybe not quick enough for the Wally. Therefore I constantly get the Signal Loss or complete signal loss screens...sometimes if I wait, the channel comes in - not always on the HD channel but the SD one. I try going to the guide and choosing the channel again but the process repeats - Now sometimes the HD channel comes in but very inconsistent. 

I have had this receiver since June and was hoping that an update would come out to fix. All it has to do is just wait a little longer for the Sat to lock. 


Any ideas what to do or has anyone else experienced this annoying behavior?

Thanks in advance...

--Mickey


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't think there is any update that could make satellite match receiver speed. Dish does need to move as far as sd showing up its most likely because HD feed is weak for a few seconds so it defaults to SD. I've seen this at home during thunderstorms. You might try and choose HD only on guide and see if it makes a difference.


----------

